# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Regantes advierten que si no hay PHN que contemple trasvase tiene que haber acuerdo en precio de desalación

## NoRegistrado

> El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, ha advertido este viernes que "si no hay un PHN que contemple un nuevo trasvase, tiene que haber, subsidiariamente, un acuerdo que permita, en cuanto al precio, la utilización de agua desalada por parte de los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura".
> 
>    Así se lo ha trasladado al jefe del Ejecutivo murciano, Alberto Garre, con motivo del encuentro que han mantenido en la sede del Gobierno, y en el que el presidente se ha mostrado "muy receptivo" con las inquietudes de los regantes. De la reunión ha salido, según ha desvelado Claver, un compromiso del presidente murciano a "liderar toda la problemática del agua de la Región con todo el sector agrario, cooperativas y exportadores también, para buscarle una solución".
> 
>     Y es que, ha manifestado Claver, "no se nos puede condenar a tener que pagar una factura que haga que nos comamos los rendimientos de una zona regable tan fructífera como ésta". "Eso tiene que ser así y es algo que lo tienen asumido en el Ministerio", ha subrayado, para después dejar claro que desde Murcia "no se puede adoptar otra postura y tenemos que ser en esto prácticamente inflexibles".


http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...010142018.html

 Ya van entrando en el tema desalación. Pero ellos erre que erre en que se lo tenemos que pagar todos los españoles, igual que le pagamos parte del agua trasvasada.
Lo malo es que éstos son capaces de conseguirlo ante la pasividad general.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

El pedir la luna es humano, pero contra el vicio de pedir está la virtud de no dar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hasta hora son demasiadas cosas concedidas. Y a otros sitios, ni las gracias.

 Y tengo un pálpito de que van a conseguir colarnos el mochuelo, como con el coste subvencionado del trasvase. Lo tienen todo a favor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Unregistered

Tanto hablar, tanto hablar de que el agua desalada no les vale y ahora que han robado toda la del Tajo y no queda más entonces ya si les vale, si les pagamos nosotros parte claro. Esto es una verguenza completa pero los regantes de Murcia tienen a su presidente defendiendoles, ya quisieramos en CLM que Cospedal defienda los intereses de su tierra igual que ellos...

----------

